# Should I leave rings on jars or take them off?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have always left my rings on the jars after canning, didn't really think about it too much. Just wondering if I should be taking them off, the jars are stored in cabinets in my basement.


TIA,
Callie


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Alot of times we take the rings off and reuse them, after the lid has sealed. Saves on rings.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Leaving rings on, promotes rust in a damp atmosphere. If you've been leaving them on and no problems, don't worry about it. Some people also feel leaving bands on protects the jars from breakage / chips. OTOH, rings can be expensive, I priced WIDE MOUTH box of 12 bands and flats yesterday at $5.69 I think.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Take them off. for one it's better to have a jar that is not properly sealed -open up and you can be aware of it. 2- from the processing there could be moisture,food ect, under the ring-do you really want that molding and messing with the rubber seal. 3- use the rings on other canning projects.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The slightest bit of dampness will rust them. If bad enough, they almost fuse themselves to the glass and I'd worry about breaking the jar while using a lid wrench to open one like that. At same time, I have bought cases of old jars which had rings on to prevent chipping. If they were stored in a damp area, same thing applies. In both cases, best to destroy the ring by removing it with a pliers. 

Martin


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I leave mine on. They are so cheap. And if they would happen to rust, I would just toss them. I have never had any rust.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to leave them on but then had all kinds of failed seals months later and discovered the hard way what was causing them. It was the molds, grease, and food particles trapped under the rings. Plus the rust issues as others have mentioned. Now I find it is much better to remove them as recommended by the guidelines.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Remove the rings. Wash and dry well, then store them in a way they won't rust. Wash the jars in warm soapy water, too, before you store them.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all. I am trying to organize my new food storage room and it got me wondering about all those rings. I went ahead and took them off the jars I have left in the cabinets. That created another problem - what to do with them. I finally found a couple of plastic storage boxes that they would all fit in. Will they be okay in those?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You can make a huge round safety pin thing from a coat hanger and hang them up on that. I simply toss my regulars into a plastic waste basket type container that just nicely fits on the bottom shelf in the pantry. Widemouths and #63s just have their separate cardboard boxes. 

Martin


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> You can make a huge round safety pin thing from a coat hanger and hang them up on that.
> 
> Martin


That's what I did, but with weed eater twine. :teehee:


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

A shoe string works. So does hay twine. :happy2:


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I remove mine because of rusting, etc. as stated. It is so humid here in the south and it is a lot of hard work to can all that food and it costs a lot also. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

If you are planning on entering them in any fairs remove them, it could be the most beautiful canning job ever done, and you will lose for the rust. Plus I always feel uncomfortable using anything with rust. They may be cheap, but i know on my shoestring budget, even canning lids can be to much.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I learned the hard way. Left mine on the first time I canned and you would not believe the trouble we had getting them off. No actual evidence of rust underneath, but they were, as a previous poster said, basically fused to the glass and yes, we did break some jars getting them off before I mentioned it to my MIL and she told us the secret: if your rings get stuck submerge them in warm water. Within a couple of minutes they free right up and you can twist them off as usual. I take them all off as soon as the jars have cooled now though. Much easier that way.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Lucy said:


> Remove the rings. Wash and dry well, then store them in a way they won't rust. Wash the jars in warm soapy water, too, before you store them.


It's amazing how much crud sticks to those threads. I fill up my sink with soapy water and wash all my jars before I store them. I clean around the tops with a toothbrush sometimes to get stuff off.


----------

